# Upshur engine plans



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm interested in building one of Dick Upshurs horizontal hit and miss engines. It is described as having a 3/4" bore x 1" stroke, with 3 1/2" diameter flywheels, and I'm pretty sure it uses o-rings for piston rings. Here is a picture of it. I am not certain which engine it is, and I don't want to order the wrong set of plans. Can someone help identify which engine this is, and where I order the plans from.---Thanks---Brian


----------



## dreeves (Sep 19, 2010)

Brian its the red farm engine. It can be built with cast rings or o-rings. I built mine with no rings at all. My engine with the help of Dick (when he was alive) runs great. I was lucky to live in the same town as dick.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rp7UMv6QkXU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src


----------



## Metal Butcher (Sep 19, 2010)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> I'm interested in building one of Dick Upshurs horizontal hit and miss engines. It is described as having a 3/4" bore x 1" stroke, with 3 1/2" diameter flywheels, and I'm pretty sure it uses o-rings for piston rings. Here is a picture of it. I am not certain which engine it is, and I don't want to order the wrong set of plans. Can someone help identify which engine this is, and where I order the plans from.---Thanks---Brian



Hi Brian.

Below is a link for ordering plans.

hamiltonupshur.tripod.com/

Sorry but the link did not work, but you can copy and paste! 

-MB


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Brian, the drawings may be acquired from here:

http://hamiltonupshur.tripod.com/


oh never mind, MB was faster than I

BC1
Jim


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks fellows.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 20, 2010)

Brian, the plans contain information to build three variations on the Uphsur engine. You can choose which one suits your fancy. I ordered them some time ago and am going with the fins on the cylinder instead of the hopper. I have a 'sort-of' thread going on it. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=10555.0 I guess it's more of a progress thread than a documented how-I-did-it kind of log. 

I'm building three engines simultaneously and the Upshur is one of them. You'll probably blow right me in no time with your build. My rate of construction is pretty darn slow. 

Do you plan to document your build? I hope so. I can learn lots of things that way. 

Metal Butcher...welcome back. *beer*

-Trout


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 20, 2010)

I've sent off an email, but no one is answering it.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Sep 20, 2010)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> I've sent off an email, but no one is answering it.



Brian, I tried calling on the phone and so far no one is answering. Helen could be on vacation, etc.

I'm trying to get a set of plans myself for a possible build this upcoming fall/winter build session.

I can't wait to start machining my first engine project of the season. probably a simple one or two cylinder air/steam.

I look forward to following your build. Since the Upshur will be my fist attempt at an I.C. engine, I'll be watching your thread with keen interest in hopes of picking up some tips to build one for my collection.

-MB


----------



## jim hay (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Brian
    This writer built the Upsher f head engine some years back and was built with a govenor to make it a hit and miss. It has been a delight to operate and show, you will not be disappointed if you build any of Hamiltons designs.  A friend in models.   Jim Hay


----------



## jim hay (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Brian
  I am sorry but, I posted the wrong picture and I will try to get it right, bear with me and I will get a pic of an Upshur f head.  Jim hay


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 20, 2010)

If you have trouble getting hold of Mrs. Upshur, try writing Strictly IC. I think Mrs. Washburn still
sells back issues, and a number of Upshur engines were featured. [email protected]


----------



## gmac (Sep 21, 2010)

Brian;
I purchased two sets of drawings - the drawings covering a group of farm engines and the set on the horizontal twin. I e-mailed Helen and she contacted me in a couple of days. I suspect she is just busy or away as MB suggested.

After verifying the shipping costs with her I gambled and just sent US cash in the mail rather than incur the additional cost of postal money orders etc. Worked fine. Helen actually e-mailed me when the letter arrived and confirmed shipment. Took about two weeks to arrive - bearing in mind I'm in British Columbia.

The farm engine plans are very versatile allowing engines to be built in may variations. Good luck with the build.

Garry


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 21, 2010)

I have been in touch with the publisher of a magazine called "Strictly I.C." They want $8.00 each for back issues of their magazine. I looked on the website www.strictlyic.com. . The "Antique Farm Gasoline Engine" is covered in volumes 8, 9, 10, and 11. Then the "Antique Farm Engine Upgrade" is covered in volumes #77, 78, 79, amd 80. Are these completely different engines, do I need 8 issues or what?? That starts to get expensive if I need to buy 8 back issues.---Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 21, 2010)

They just emailed me back--Its only volumes #77, 78, 79, amd 80 that I need.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 21, 2010)

And he doesn't take Visa!!! Dang---This is more trouble than its worth----


----------



## gmac (Sep 22, 2010)

Brian;
While you sort out Upshur's plans take a look at David Kerzel's HHM1 hit & miss. Plans can be downloaded at bottom of the page;

http://www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/g1h0106.htm

Garry


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anybody know what was changed in volumes 77, 78, 79, and 80 from what was published in volumes 8, 9. 10, and 11? I've had a look at the plans from volumes 8, 9, 10, and 11 and I see that there is no provision made for making the engine a "hit and Miss" in the original set of drawings.---And of course, thats the type of engine I'd like to build.---Brian.


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 22, 2010)

Just had a quick look at #77 and the revised one is not H&M, the revisions are to valve timing, points and a simplified construction.

Jason


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Jason.--Thats very strange. I've seen a lot of builds of this engine as a hit and miss type, but if there are no plans in any of the magazine issues, I wonder where people got them from?


----------



## black85vette (Sep 22, 2010)

Not sure about this. I have looked at the Upshur website several times and intend to order a set of plans from there at some point.  The description says:

1.     A thirty-nine sheet drawing set covering four farm type engines, two horizontal, two vertical, water cooled or air cooled with optional hit and miss governor. Bore .750, stroke 1.000, flywheels 3.5 diameter.

From that it sounds like you get the plans to build all of the versions of the farm engine including the optional H/M governor. The picture on the website clearly shows one of the engines with the H/M on it.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 22, 2010)

gmac  said:
			
		

> Brian;
> While you sort out Upshur's plans take a look at David Kerzel's HHM1 hit & miss. Plans can be downloaded at bottom of the page;
> 
> http://www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/g1h0106.htm
> ...



I had a look at David Kerzels free plans, and they do look pretty complete. I like the cylinder construction on Kerzels plans better than the Farm Boy, as I do want this engine to be water cooled Perhaps I will go with Kerzels engine instead.


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 22, 2010)

Just checked the drawings in SIC of the revised engine and it is certainly not H&M as there is no sign of a governor on the 5 drawings.

So it looks like you would be best getting the full set via the Upshur site if you want details of teh hit and miss

Jason


----------



## Metal Butcher (Sep 22, 2010)

I talked to Helen Upshur yesterday in the evening and got the order info which is the mailing address to send a check/mo for the 39 page plan set- #1 farm engines. I Sent out the funds this morning. The best way to get plans is to E-Mail a request for the ordering info and current pricing, and take it from there.

http://hamiltonupshur.tripod.com/

Another engine design worth consideration is Philip Duclos's Odds 'n Ends Hit 'n Miss Engine. Published in 'The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos', By The Village Press.

https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/detail/item/819

Looks like I might stinkin' up the place with gas fumes this winter. :big:

-MB


----------



## Metal Butcher (Sep 22, 2010)

gmac  said:
			
		

> Brian;
> While you sort out Upshur's plans take a look at David Kerzel's HHM1 hit & miss. Plans can be downloaded at bottom of the page;
> 
> http://www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/g1h0106.htm
> ...



Thanks you Garry, for the link to another set of Hit 'n Miss plans!

I just printed them up and they look really good.

Karma for you, and thanks again!

-MB


----------



## cfellows (Sep 22, 2010)

Once you build an IC engine, it's tough to go back to steam or compressed air. They just don't seem as interesting any more.

I built a highly modified version of the Odds n Ends engine. It's a great little engine that runs very well. It has a 1" bore x 1.5" stroke. The hit n miss engines with smaller bores / strokes, under 1" bore, seem to run faster and hit more often.

Phil Duclos had plans for some 5 or 6 hit n miss engines in various issues of HSM.

Odds n Ends - His First, horizontal, liquid cooled
Whatzit - Oscillating Cylinder Hit n Miss
Maverick - Horizontal with no valve gear, uses toggle
Topsy Turvy - Inverted with flyweels on top and cylinder on bottom, water cooled
Odd Ball - Another horizontal, air cooled with split flywheel, 6 cycle operation 
Gearless - A vertical, air cooled engine which uses a rotating valve toggle instead of valve gears.
Victorian - You've all seen Cedge's rendition of that engine.

Model Engine Builder also had complans for a couple of hit n miss engines, including the zero-6.

Chuck


----------



## gmac (Sep 22, 2010)

Brian (and others);
Just to clarify - the Upshur Farm Engine drawing set supplied by Helen Whitcher does include a hit & miss governor - page 16 of the drawing set that I have. I've never seen the SIC plans so can't comment there. A photo of the style of the governor is shown here in Photo #1;

http://hamiltonupshur.tripod.com/article1.htm

The weights are like pins. I think the governor was a later introduction as far as the plan sets are concerned, although he seems to have used it in the actual early engine builds. The drawing set is made up of an assemblage of drawings done at different stages of his life - the earliest drawings are dated 1977. The governor drawings are dated 9-15-01.

Not noted on the website is the fact that the Farm engine drawing set also includes plans for F Head designs - both vertical and horizontal cylinder.

Just so people are aware - don't buy the plans expecting modern CAD drawings - Hamilton's drawings are all hand drawn.

Cheers
Garry


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Sep 23, 2010)

gmac  said:
			
		

> Just so people are aware - don't buy the plans expecting modern CAD drawings - Hamilton's drawings are all hand drawn.
> Garry



Which makes them all that much better. Reading through them you can get some insight to the person who drew them up. These plans are obviously something that he updated with care through the years as evidenced by the different fonts, corrections and notes that are on the plans.


----------



## 4ndy (Jan 21, 2013)

UpshurEngineWorks.com is the new URL replacing hamiltonupshur.tripod.com (this address will 404)


----------



## dreeves (Jan 21, 2013)

link to the web site is bad

Dave


----------

